# 2011 Toro Weed Trimmer



## JP56 (Aug 8, 2019)

Looking for a Service/IPL Manual for a 2011 Toro 18" Weed Trimmer, Model No: 51944. I have found exploded parts list w number at Toro's web site, but would really like an actual Service/Repair Manual for it. It has a 25cc engine, which the Label says "Techtronic Industries North America", but no luck there or at the Toro site. Also found a 398 page "Quick Service Manual" download at the Toro site, but it appears to cover just about every type of equipment Toro has except Trimmers. 

My trimmer began operating erratically when tipping counter clockwise while trimming, engine also began really screaming at wot while trimming, and fuel spraying out of the carb cover as well. To top it all off, the Plug wire cap no longer stays on the plug end and no longer "locks" into the top cover by the grove around the big rubber cap, so it keeps vibrating off while running it. I also noticed some fuel leakage around the tank grommet and the fuel lines are now loose inside the grommet as well! The IPL I did find on the Toro site does not show a fuel line w grommet kit or part number, just 2 fuel lines and no grommet even if you order the entire tank & cap assembly. 

Are the fuel line/grommet kits something "universal" I can find on Amazon or ebay, like all the ones I seem to be able to find for most other brands? Any input or direction here would be very much appreciated!


----------

